# Power Max



## Max&Ben (Feb 7, 2003)

Max & Ben did quite well in the 2 day power outage, I was forced to BBQ a semi-frozen salmon for them...much to their delight, I had already eaten one 2 days prior and didn't really want anymore. Good thing I didn't have a lot of frozen food. 

Max was especially thrilled with the lack of power as it allowed him to night hunt Ben, who cannot see very well at the best of times....Max was in his glory, eating fresh fish and having his way. I still think he was relieved to have the power restored as he loves to assist me while I work on the computer. 

Here is Max assiting me at work












Bond......Max Bond










Here Max patiently waits for the fridge's power to be restored.











Is that fresh fish I smell?????











Forget taking out the bones, I will crush them with my fangs











...and for once Ben wants in on the action, here he does his baby seal impression.


----------



## LiCieWishy (Apr 2, 2003)

Hey welcome back... we all miss Max and Ben....! Great pictures there..


----------



## Audrey (Aug 18, 2003)

ahhhh, they're really beautifull, especially Max


----------



## Majicou (Jun 7, 2003)

Hey, I wish I was that good at taking pictures! :roll:  
Your cats are beautiful though. I love the first picture of Max - he almost looks like a cougar!


----------



## Bean (Mar 10, 2003)

max is so photogenic - it's awesome...

I wish Moby was but he always closes his eyes. Or moves....
Whenever I stand still he thinks I'm looking at something so he gets up to sniff around.

I'll have to post the pic of him making love to my friend sandles... It was bizarre. He was rolling around with his head shoved in them.


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

Oh he is just lovely!


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Great close-up pictures!


----------



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

Neat pictures! I love the close ups!


----------



## kittygirl04 (Jul 8, 2003)

Great close-ups! Pretty kitties, too.


----------



## LilMizTinker (Apr 12, 2003)

*Awwww. You have beautiful cats*


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

Oh they are so precious!


----------



## tanyuh (Jun 7, 2003)

Hahaha, baby seal impression. Max is always in the limelight, I wondered what Ben looked like! Man, I can't believe the size of Max's teeth! He seems like such a neat cat! How old is he again?


----------



## ralphcor (Jun 28, 2003)

Is Max fixed? I want a kitty from him :twisted:


----------



## Ariel (Aug 27, 2003)

you have two very beautiful cats. They are so cute!! >>>>)


----------



## Louse76 (Sep 27, 2003)

Love the second to last one that shows his fangs!! SCARY!


----------



## Max&Ben (Feb 7, 2003)

tanyuh said:


> Hahaha, baby seal impression. Max is always in the limelight, I wondered what Ben looked like! Man, I can't believe the size of Max's teeth! He seems like such a neat cat! How old is he again?


Max is almost 8...I had thought he was younger but after sitting down and thinking about it, he will be 8 this month. Ben is 13. heh-heh, I know what you mean by Max's fangs. He has the biggest set I have ever seen in a domestic cat. He is a pretty big fellow but he's such a suck!!!


----------



## Max&Ben (Feb 7, 2003)

ralphcor said:


> Is Max fixed? I want a kitty from him :twisted:


Unfortunately Max was fixed at a young age. I would not have done it myself but my wife wanted both the cats fixed so they would not spray inside the house....I suppose she was right but I wouldn't have done it if it were my decision. They are indoor cats so it is unlikely that they would have contributed to overpopulation.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

You took some great pictures of those cats, love the fangs


----------

